
The Dam in the Desert - nkurz
http://www.takepart.com/feature/2016/09/02/energy-storage
======
wallacoloo
As someone who doesn't work in power, labeling an energy storage's capacity in
megawatts is a bit confusing. What does it mean when a pumped water storage
facility has a capacity of 1400 MW? Does this literally mean that the turbines
can physically provide 1400 MW when active? Shouldn't the unit of measurement
have some indication of how long it can continually source this level of
power? A 1400 MW pumped storage facility is not that useful if it can only
source this amount of power for a minute before depleting its stores, for
example. Or is the power figure always chosen s.t. it can continually source
this much during peak demand without depleting?

~~~
cesis
It is common to use such metric for all generation and it is the maximum power
facility can generate. The other metric used is 'capacity factor'(you probably
are looking for this)

------
whyenot
Putting the solar cells in the desert makes a lot of sense, but I don't
understand why the pumped storage facility has to also be there. Put it
somewhere else in California where there is ample water, the ground isn't as
porous, and there will be less evaporation. For example, why not use something
like San Luis Reservoir and the O'Neil Forebay?

------
allendoerfer
A mine in the desert sounds like a better location for a landfill than a place
to store water.

I personally think storage should be the second thought. First get to and
above 100% renewable at peak times. Ensure that there is a well working market
for electric energy and people and businesses of all sizes will find a way to
benefit from it, thereby solving storage. Death by a thousand cuts.

------
gtirloni
Google "Pumped Up: Renewables Growth Revives Old Energy-Storage Method" for a
somewhat shorter explanation.

" _Moving water uphill lets producers of solar and wind power bank energy for
use when it is needed most_ "

------
35bge57dtjku
Why can't they cover it to prevent evaporation?

